# Silicone sealant(aquarium safe) instead of super glue to attach plants to driftwood?



## Mikevwall (Jul 27, 2015)

Silicone isn't aquarium safe until it is completely cured. Use super glue.


----------



## _alex_ (Apr 22, 2016)

I've used super glue gel for years in our saltwater aquariums with no issues. As long as it's cyanoacrylate based glue others are known to cause problems but with cyanoacrylate there has been no reported issues I have seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

The silicone is fare more dangerous since as noted above its only aquarium safe once fully (100%) cured. The superglue is safe to use underwater without a concern.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

As an alternative to glue, I use fine nylon threat to tie the plants to the driftwood. You can find it in clear, dark green or brown so you can match your drift wood, and it will be almost invisible. Don't tie it too tight, just snug enough to hold the plant.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

SuperGlue Gel is the Shiitake!


----------

